# IVF - No eggs



## HollyB (Sep 14, 2004)

I recently had a failed IVF cycle. I was on 450IUI of Gonal-F, as I had been a poor responder to the stims from my last cycle, and was on the short protocol. Although I had 11/12 follicles in the target area, when it came to egg collection there were no eggs in the follicles.

Is it possible that I ovulated before EC?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Did they do any blood tests on you on the egg collection day? This may have picked up whether you had ovulated before ec or if you hadn´t absorbed the hcg and that was why there were no eggs. It is unusual for there to be no eggs from such a good number of follicles.

Ruth


----------

